# Dymatize Elite Protein is SHIT



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

Saw this on another form. Pissed me off I ordered 10 pounds of this stuff for the first time yesterday.  From now on Im sticking with ON



Whey Protein - Top brand whey protein products tested against label claims for protein content


----------



## Phred (May 4, 2007)

Why???  It is 4% different.  What, that is like a gram per scoop.  Are you measuring your scoops that close?  Or are you weighing your whey (no pun intended).  Numbers can be decieving.  If it is less expensive then you are prolly money ahead.  All things being equal, I will choose one that tastes good over a few percent.  Furthermore, I am not sure why folks seem to like ON all that much.  I have tried 3 different ON flavors and did not like any of them.  I ended up mixing with ATW to get is to taste better.  But that is just me.



NordicNacho said:


> Saw this on another form. Pissed me off I ordered 10 pounds of this stuff for the first time yesterday.  From now on Im sticking with ON
> 
> 
> 
> Whey Protein - Top brand whey protein products tested against label claims for protein content


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

its off by over 10 percent I did take some math classes in college don't know how you came up with 4 percent


----------



## Phred (May 4, 2007)

Well lets see, I clicked on the link and it lists ON at 82% and the Elite Protein as 78%.  What numbers should I be looking at?  





NordicNacho said:


> its off by over 10 percent I did take some math classes in college don't know how you came up with 4 percent


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

Phred said:


> Well lets see, I clicked on the link and it lists ON at 82% and the Elite Protein as 78%.  What numbers should I be looking at?




have you been drinking or smoking anything tonight   or injecting anything  Lot of bad shit going around Redding lately don't know about sac town.  just joking man its 10 percent  look at the whole study you did not scroll down


----------



## Phred (May 4, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> have you been drinking or smoking anything tonight   or injecting anything


  No, but I need to get started.     I was looking at the amounts listed on the lables not the tested amounts.  My bad.   

ON was not as accurate as I would expect either.  Of course none of them really lived up to their claim except Reflex. What did you pay for the protien?  I mean did you pay top dollar or was it a good deal.  You may find it tastes pretty good and is a good deal dollar for dollar.  And I realize taste is a personal thing so only you can be the judge of it.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 4, 2007)

it was cheap I just will stick with ON now I have always just got that in the past or the eas at costco.  just heard it tastes really good


----------



## ABCs (May 5, 2007)

Nothing like sticking to the basics. ON tastes decent and gets the job done.


----------



## SeAbReEzE (May 5, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> Saw this on another form. Pissed me off I ordered 10 pounds of this stuff for the first time yesterday.  From now on Im sticking with ON
> 
> 
> 
> Whey Protein - Top brand whey protein products tested against label claims for protein content



WHY would you buy a large quantity of something you NEVER tried before????
That makes no sense!!! They do sell it in 2 pound containers and supplementmarket.com has Dymatize samples for $1.25 each! What a goober!!


----------



## NordicNacho (May 5, 2007)

i researched it.  everbody loves the taste that why i bought it.  butter toffee and orange dreamsicle.  not my fault they lied on the label.  who would I know there was 10 percent less protien by tasting it?  they lied


----------



## vortrit (May 6, 2007)

And that test was done by reflex protein. I notice how their protein levels are  far superior in most cases... 

I don't trust it.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 6, 2007)

all the tests were about right except for one company.  doesn't make sense

these people tested it looks like a real company to me

Eclipse Scientific Group

on came out with shining color no wonder they are number 1


----------



## soxmuscle (May 6, 2007)

I used to like the Dymatize Elite Protein bars, but maybe it was because they were so cheap.


----------

